# Hogmanay 2011 - Dunkeld



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

If anyone is about in east central Scotland and would like to join us, we will be celebrating Hogmanay again in Dunkeld.
Coming from the south we will be in a white Renault Master PVC at the far end of the car park on the riverside, just past the Taybank hotel. (turn right off the A9, then right again just over the bridge over the Tay.) The party will be in the Car Park of the hotel. Last year they had an excellent band and an ice rink (unscheduled:   ) It is family friendly and free - but only drinks bought in the hotel are allowed in the car park. BTW We will be driving up from Carlisle, so may not be there before dark.
Hope to see one or two of you
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

No takers  Pity. Never mind we will be there enjoying ourselves. We will be out of communication tomorrow - travelling - but if you change your minds, look out for us.
In the mean time - all the best
Margaret


----------

